# Vaccines & Titers



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I know, I know...We've beaten the topic to death many times! But, what do you guys vaccinate for and does anyone have titers done instead? Which vaccines do they test against with titers / how much do you usually pay to have it done?

The reason I'm asking is because I have to take my two baby dogs in this morning for an update on their shots...Indi only needs DHLPP and Preston needs everything.    I'm taking them to work with me or else, to be honest, I really would not care about getting their vaccinations up to date.


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

Well after puppy and first year parvo/distemper I do not vaccinate again for those two for the life of the dog. With rabies I do every 3 years accordign to law. Rabies is the only vaccine mandated by law. Some facilties (grooming boaridng trianing ect have their own rules but it's not a law in general) 

I used to titer. Until I figrued out the low titer I was getting on my last dog was becuase she was completly immune. that was as high as she would get. A low titer doesn't mean a low immunity. it just measures what is circulating int he dog at that time. You can have a non exposed dog with a low titer be completely OK and you can have an exposed dog with a high titer who is also ok. That said Iwould use a titer in lieu of vaccinating were acceptable. 

Last titer I did was years ago at around 60$.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

We do not vaccinate - ever. I have use Jean Dodds site for titres and we usually test rabies, distemper and parvo. I believe all three ran about $125.00 but you can check around and probably get it cheaper as it is getting more popular. I have never had a test come back with no immunity yet we never vaccinate. IT has been 7 years.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

brandypup said:


> Well after puppy and first year parvo/distemper I do not vaccinate again for those two for the life of the dog. With rabies I do every 3 years accordign to law. Rabies is the only vaccine mandated by law. Some facilties (grooming boaridng trianing ect have their own rules but it's not a law in general)
> 
> I used to titer. Until I figrued out the low titer I was getting on my last dog was becuase she was completly immune. that was as high as she would get. A low titer doesn't mean a low immunity. it just measures what is circulating int he dog at that time. You can have a non exposed dog with a low titer be completely OK and you can have an exposed dog with a high titer who is also ok. That said Iwould use a titer in lieu of vaccinating were acceptable.
> 
> Last titer I did was years ago at around 60$.


That's exactly what my vet told me. She said she would never recommend titering unless you could do it in lieu of shots. If you are doing it to actually find out if a dog is immune it's a waste of money.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I just had my first fur child titered her score was a 4.5 good for three years by vet standards. I have not titered anything else, all of my dogs have had parvo since my pup had it before I got him. As adults parvo is no big deal. The distemper I haven't given my dogs that are five or more I am going to just titer for rabbies. My vet said she could not afford to titer all her dogs but I think 200.00 every three years and no other visits is good.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Rocky had his last DHLP booster and rabies booster when he turned one and that was because we were traveling across the country. Shade has his last shots before I got him. They won't get any more shots while I have them except the mandatory rabies because it is so prevalent here. 

When I get my new puppy it probably won't be getting any vaccines ever. It is coming from a naturally rearing breeder and it's a breed with known sensitivity to vaccines. I will probably just end up with rabies on that pup since it's required. I'm not sure if you can do rabies titers in this state.


----------

